# Cauliflower rice



## Phil65 (Jan 23, 2013)

......tried this last night after reading about it on this forum, have to say,I liked it......and hard to believe my curry with the collyrice was virtually carb free.....same couldn't be said for the poppadom and nan!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad it worked for you. Look on the bright side - by cutting out the carbs from rice, you'll find it easier to enjoy the carbs from the poppadom and naan which you can't substitute.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2013)

I really must try that one day.

I've heard so many good things about it!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2013)

It's fab Mike, honest!

Don't use an elderly cauli in the bottom of the fridge you forgot about though, otherwise it's tastes too much of cauli!  LOL


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 23, 2013)

It works particularly well for Chinese dishes if you fry the 'rice' in toasted sesame oil with a bit of garlic. The flavour's brilliant.


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

i really must try this now.  I have beef stew in the fridge for tonight.  Would it be wrong to have cauli rice with that??!


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

how long am I cooking it for again after I've blitzed it?


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dory said:


> i really must try this now.  I have beef stew in the fridge for tonight.  Would it be wrong to have cauli rice with that??!



.....that sounds good....my wife blitzed the cauli in a food processor to rice like consistency fried it in olive oil with some chopped onion for about 7 mins.....result!


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

mmmm!! all hail cauli rice!! blitzed and fried in some fry light with smoked garlic.  goes SUPERBLY with stews!!!  thoroughly recommended!  oh if only you could see my dinner!  fit for a king and LOW LOW LOW carbs!!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dory said:


> mmmm!! all hail cauli rice!! blitzed and fried in some fry light with smoked garlic.  goes SUPERBLY with stews!!!  thoroughly recommended!  oh if only you could see my dinner!  fit for a king and LOW LOW LOW carbs!!



ha,ha......i didn't think it would taste very nice without a big dollop of cheese sauce over it....but I was wrong, it's really quite nice and virtually carb free! ......going to try cauli/potato mash next


----------



## MeganN (Jan 24, 2013)

Cauliflower mash is my favourite! Don't add any potato personally just mash the cauliflower with butter and a bit if cream cheese. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Ewelina (Jan 24, 2013)

I made cauliflower pizza few days ago and it was great. Never though about using cauliflower rice. Nearly carb free meal


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive jumped on the bandwagon and made some last nigiht, using duesx's advice... Some garlic and toasted sesame seed oil. I also added a little chilli. It was lovely, I had it with some beef tacos. I had a monsterous plate of food and it cost me something like 40g carbs! Where as if Id of had normal rice or a few chips it would have been near 70 or 80.

I enjoyed it that much i made some more for my lunch today with the remaining taco mince meat!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 25, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Ive jumped on the bandwagon and made some last nigiht, using duesx's advice... Some garlic and toasted sesame seed oil. I also added a little chilli. It was lovely, I had it with some beef tacos. I had a monsterous plate of food and it cost me something like 40g carbs! Where as if Id of had normal rice or a few chips it would have been near 70 or 80.
> 
> I enjoyed it that much i made some more for my lunch today with the remaining taco mince meat!



.... a big plate of food with WAY less carbs and tasty too...winner! .....better get down the supermarket to buy some caulis ......this forum is global and there maight be some panic buying!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 25, 2013)

If you're on a budget or can't be arsed with the faff, this _probably_ works with the frozen florets you can buy too. I use these for mash as you need to boil them anyway. I think probably as long as you thaw the florets first the texture will still work out right but I haven't tried this myself yet.

I'm intrigued by cauliflower pizza though. What's that?



> Cauliflower mash is my favourite! Don't add any potato personally just mash the cauliflower with butter and a bit if cream cheese. Mmmmmmmm



Try it with grated cheese and chopped bacon!


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

somebody has GOT to report back to me on cauli mash!  I need to know whether it's like mash or not!  (and I'd probaly use a blob of quark - my fat free version of cream cheese - great idea!)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2013)

If you have a food processor, you can actually 'grate' frozen florets for 'rice'.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 25, 2013)

> somebody has GOT to report back to me on cauli mash! I need to know whether it's like mash or not!



It's very, very similar. It's a little softer and can be damper than 'real' mash if you don't drain the florets out properly (I tend to start mashing in a sieve over the sink. However, stick enough butter/cream in it and it's hard to tell the difference - particularly if you serve it with sausages and onion gravy! Put it this way, I've served this stuff to people without telling them and they haven't realised. I'm now known for my 'magic mash' that basically has no calories.

You do need quite a lot of cauliflower though - I find 3/4 of a bag of frozen florets covers two hungry people. 

Also, don't feel ALL the mash has to be cauliflower - you can just do a half and half with potato so although it's not quite as low-carb, it goes a bit further and could be slightly closer in texture.


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks Deus, all helpful (although I did get worried when i mis read it as needing '3-4' bags of cauli for 2 people ooops)!

reason I'm so interested in cauli based alternatives is I am on slimming world's original plan (reduced carbs) so normal mash is out - as is rice - which is why I'm stupidly excited about the joy of cauliflower (that would be a good title for a documentary on this!)


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm giving cauli rice a go tonight as I'm on an 'original' SW day today.  Having mine with spicy chicken thighs and the Mediterranean sauce I posted in the recipes thread.  Yum (I hope)!


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

oh it will be Lee Lee!  I had mine with beef stew and it went perfectly with the sauce.

Hot Tip: I threw some smoked garlic in and fried it for about 10 minutes using a mic of olive oil and butter frylights.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 25, 2013)

> reason I'm so interested in cauli based alternatives is I am on slimming world's original plan (reduced carbs) so normal mash is out - as is rice - which is why I'm stupidly excited about the joy of cauliflower (that would be a good title for a documentary on this!)



It makes bolusing far easier too!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a thought... for a fake 'pilau', you could include a tiny bit of courgette and carrot (finely blitzed).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

Serendipity! Cauliflower rice has just been featured on The One Show!


----------



## Ewelina (Jan 25, 2013)

> I'm intrigued by cauliflower pizza though. What's that?



Its a base of pizza made with cauliflower rice. Recipe on my blog (link below). It was surprisingly tasty. nearly like real pizza!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

Ewelina said:


> Its a base of pizza made with cauliflower rice. Recipe on my blog (link below). It was surprisingly tasty. nearly like real pizza!



Hi Ewelina, is the cheddar in the base essential - i.e. would it fall apart without?  Do you think it might work with sliced onion instead, with a bit of dried Parmesan for a cheesy flavour?  I know I should really experiment for myself... but don't want to waste the ingredients if it all goes horribly wrong!


----------



## MeganN (Jan 25, 2013)

What are the carb value of cauliflower??


----------



## Ewelina (Jan 25, 2013)

> Hi Ewelina, is the cheddar in the base essential - i.e. would it fall apart without? Do you think it might work with sliced onion instead, with a bit of dried Parmesan for a cheesy flavour? I know I should really experiment for myself... but don't want to waste the ingredients if it all goes horribly wrong!



I think you can put with cauliflower whatever you want but finely choped. Not sure if it wont fall apart without cheese but you may try. Maybe add 2 eggs instead. It will be omlette type then.Parmesan even better for flavour. Please let me know how it works if you try


----------



## Ewelina (Jan 25, 2013)

> What are the carb value of cauliflower??



in US 5 g/100g
in UK 3 g/100g

Ive just recently realised that you count it differently! How many times Ive checked on US websites thinking it was net value....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2013)

No - USA they include the fibre which can be misleading if you happen to be diabetic.  UK it is calculated nett.


----------



## Dory (Jan 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Serendipity! Cauliflower rice has just been featured on The One Show!



are we now going to have mad panic rush buying of cauli in the shops much as petrol shortages, weather melt down threats, etc??!!!


----------



## megga (Jan 26, 2013)

Goin to have to try it, i have never heard of it before


----------



## Dory (Jan 26, 2013)

oh Megga you have to join the cauli club!  it's marvellous.  going to throw some into my veg pan fry tonight too.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it will be an occasional dish for me... I didn't have anything else that might have made me windy.  (Might have been better to try it on the day I bought the cauli rather than 6 days later.) My granddaughter was remarkably forgiving today!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2013)

Cauli DOES do that when it gets a bit old!  however you cook it or if you eat it raw.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 26, 2013)

Hasn't had that effect with my cheese sauce recipe, and that's how I normally use the elderly bits.  Maybe the overcooking in milk bit changes the chemical composition.  Oh well, at least I know!


----------



## megga (Jan 28, 2013)

How do you cook it?? dont it go mushy if you boil it??


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 28, 2013)

For a cheese sauce, you WANT it to go mushy so that when you blitz it with the milk it makes a smooth base to stir the cheese into.

For cauli mash, it should be soft enough to mash without going watery.

With cauli rice, you blitz it from raw and then stir-fry.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 29, 2013)

You don't cook it like rice. As LeeLee says, either bop it in the microwave for a bit or stir fry it.


----------



## Dory (Jan 29, 2013)

i am going to be all cauli-d out today: making cauli mash for me sausages for lunch and then making some cauli rice for my curry for lunch tomorrow.

Mmmmm!


----------



## megga (Jan 30, 2013)

Dory said:


> oh Megga you have to join the cauli club!  it's marvellous.  going to throw some into my veg pan fry tonight too.



Well i have joined the club  had the rice with chilli and i enjojed it, but made the pizze with it, and


----------



## Dory (Feb 1, 2013)

woohoo! well done!

I tried cauli mash the other day that was also fab. not really taken by pizzas anyway so haven't tried the cauli base but i'm not convinced anyway!!


----------

